# Aquatic, arboreal species



## hoppadoodle12 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

Im building an enclosure from an old bedroom unit i found. Ive noticed that it has the foundations already to make a pretty badass semi aquatic envrionment. Its 24" height, 13" depth and 14" width. The idea is to have a high humidity arboreal environment up top, with a subrated flooring, then have a hole with a small ramp going down into a dark pool which could potentially be filled with anything from fish, to plants. The question is, WHAT CAN I PUT IN IT?

does anyone have any ideas? It would be kinda cool to cohab some different species but there are plenty of risks to think of there. the best idea i thought then was to get a small amphibian/rep that loves to climb, and loves to have a swim or a soak!

It think it would be quite cool if the animal was something that enjoyed algae, or catching fish or snails too

Any ideas?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

the depth and the width would cut your choices down really...

a crestie/garg is what i would suggest


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

That's about the same size as my aquaruim but vertical instead of horizontal. I have 5 reed frogs in mine. They climb, jump and swim on occasion. They might be a good choice?

The problem you have is that most swimming species don't then come out of the water and climb trees, so you usually either have good climbers or good swimmers. I don't think it's enough ground space to have a terrestrial/swimming animal so looking into arboreal species is the best bet. Frogs are even better because they usually atleast like water.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

hoppadoodle12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im building an enclosure from an old bedroom unit i found. Ive noticed that it has the foundations already to make a pretty badass semi aquatic envrionment. Its 24" height, 13" depth and 14" width. The idea is to have a high humidity arboreal environment up top, with a subrated flooring, then have a hole with a small ramp going down into a dark pool which could potentially be filled with anything from fish, to plants. The question is, WHAT CAN I PUT IN IT?
> 
> ...


Shame the dimensions are in inches and not feet. . . .couple of Mangrove monitors would be cool. .or a pair of Cayman Lizards . .interested to know what you do decide on though. . .


----------



## hoppadoodle12 (Apr 27, 2011)

ha yeah, id love a bigger lizard, its gotta be something thats pretty small though unfortunately  ill post up some pics of the finished project and its new inhabbitants 

Thanks


----------



## Skorge (Apr 22, 2011)

I had the similar post I created a little while ago called Mixed surrounds.
I am in process of building it from scratch and hopefully soon I will have time to post up some snaps.
Basically bottom half (60cm) tall is a corner fish tank and the rest will be wood with a large viewing window. I'm gonna hopefully keep some nice frogs and little fish in what will look like a massive amazon waterfall.
So I do sympathize for you as its a tricky journey lol
Good luck and watch this space when I get mine halfway into the project.
All the best
Dan


----------

